# Jacket+Pants Recommendation pls (Volcom vs. Burton vs. 686)



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a Goretex (if there's stretch version would be good) Jacket and Pants.

Over the years, pretty much leaned towards Volcom (not sure why, but maybe, subconsciously for their zip tech - though I use it 50% of the time only)

I like the looks for the White Burton Swash jacket.

Does anyone have recommendations on which brand and model of the Jacket and Pants to purchase and its Durability : Price Ratio.

Thank you!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm about to do an [ak] Swash review but are waiting for the pics of it out in the action on the Mountain here this Winter (2 months away). It's a pretty good high end jacket. Only 60gram Primaloft silver in the body though.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Burton AK = Lifetime Warranty. 

Because of that, I prefer AK vs. Volcom & 686.

The Swash jacket is the best value in the AK line, in my opinion. For pants, the Cyclic model (also available in bibs now). 
Or, for extra durability and less weight, get the AK Freebird bibs.

I have personally used the AK Lifetime Warranty to get a repair or a new replacement altogether. I only had to pay for shipping the items to Burton (free shipping when the item was sent back to me).


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I used to buy Volcom jackets all the time because of their designs. Not color & pattern, but pockets and built-in accessories. But I've moved to Burton for jackets and bib pants because of the quality and fit. I'm not a Burton fanboi--there's a lot of Burton stuff that I don't like--but the snow clothing is great.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

ziptech!!!!


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Mike256 said:


> ziptech!!!!


I once had to help a friend with their Volcom Zip Tech before, because the zipper got stuck. After that happened, I no longer considered ever getting their jackets & pants. But my friend still sticks with Volcom and that was probably a rare instance.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

mjayvee said:


> I once had to help a friend with their Volcom Zip Tech before, because the zipper got stuck. After that happened, I no longer considered ever getting their jackets & pants. But my friend still sticks with Volcom and that was probably a rare instance.


I feel most high end/premium level outwear in all reputable brands will be on the money. It's just matching up the style, cut, colour, technical specifications/inclusions in what you're after.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

AK is great with the warranty. Expensive but worth it in the long run. Watch out for the Cyclic jacket though, it has five pockets on the right side of the jacket and only one on the left. The Swash is more evenly balanced.
Volcom L gore jacket and pants are good too, and cheaper than AK.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

A white jacket? Really?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Legendaryl said:


> I like the looks for the White Burton Swash jacket.


“Solution Dyed Light Gray,” you mean? And that color does look nice. After all, snowboarding is kind of a fashion show. 😆 

But I am a believer in riding with outerwear that makes you feel good and look good. It‘s a psychological thing that can help with your experience on the mountain (in addition to the technical aspect of the outerwear, of course).


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

unsuspected said:


> A white jacket? Really?


It's 2021 man, daryl can be a snow bunny too!


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Mike256 said:


> It's 2021 man, daryl can be a snow bunny too!


I look like a giant pink dildo when I ride but white that hides on snow and gets dirty not my thing.


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Cant go wrong with AK, I’ve had a pair of AK pants for over ten years with no issues.

I’m more concerned about finding killer sales then matching, but I will lean towards brighter colors to make me more visible just in case of a tree well accident or slide.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

If you have the dough, AK for sure.
I find Burton makes pretty decent gear. 686 is not bad either.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Currently waiting for the reply from Burton on my AK Freebird bibs. Had a few zipper teeth break off and not sure if the bibs will be repaired or need to be replaced. 

Anybody have any experience with zipper warranty on Burton AK?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

mjayvee said:


> Currently waiting for the reply from Burton on my AK Freebird bibs. Had a few zipper teeth break off and not sure if the bibs will be repaired or need to be replaced.
> 
> Anybody have any experience with zipper warranty on Burton AK?


I wouldn't be surprised if they send you a new pair. They just might have to find one in stock.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Craig64 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they send you a new pair. They just might have to find one in stock.


A new pair of bibs would be amazing. 

I had an AK Swash jacket fully replaced a few years ago, all because of some stitching on the inside of a sleeve. 

And because the warranty request was during the offseason (summer in N. America), they had me call back in September-October when the next season’s models would be released. I then chose the color of the replacement jacket and they sent me the jacket free of charge.


----------

